

From OmniGraffle Sketch to Actual App - AshFurrow
http://500px.com/blog/116

======
justjimmy
"It’s fairly obvious that a developer made these"

I thought they're pretty decent, considering it was made in Omnigraffle. Looks
good for a mockup by a developer!

~~~
ChrisLTD
That jumped out to me as well. There are a few spacing issues with the buttons
and logo, but that's it.

